# Der "heiße Eisen" Blinker Thread



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

nachdem in letzter Zeit, vor alllem nach dem Ausnahmefang von Lajos1, der gute alte Effzett hier öfter mal diskutiert wurde, dachte ich mir, so ein spezieller Thread für die Freunde des gepflegten old school Blinkerns wäre gar nicht schlecht. Ich selbst greife sehr gerne auf genau die alten Eisen zurück, mit denen ich vor 35 Jahren das Spinnfischen erlernt habe und habe im Laufe der Zeit den ein oder anderen "neuen" Blinker für mich entdeckt. Meine 3 Favouriten fürs Süßwasser sind:

1. Effzett silber / gold, 22 Gramm
Für mich der Allroundblinker schlechthin. Mit dem Ding habe ich schon Zander gefangen, lange bevor es Gummiköder auf dem Markt gab. In Zeitlupe eingeholt, so dass nur der Hintern ein wenig wackelt...perfekt! Hechte, große Barsche, vor allem auch Rapfen, der Effzett fängt sie alle!

2. Heintz Blinker
Ein sehr unterschätzter Blinker! Nicht einfach zu führen, da er recht schnell hoch kommt mit einem ungewöhnlichen und sehr unregelmäßigen Lauf. Er schaukelt mehr als dass er "blinkt", aber genau das unterscheidet ihn von allen anderen Blinkern die ich kenne. Bezogen auf die Einsatzzeit hat mir der Heintz wohl die meisten Hechtbisse aller Blinker beschert. Zander konnte ich mit dem Heintz dagegen bisher nicht fangen.

3. Falkfish Gnosjödraget
Eigentlich ein Mefoblinker, ich nehme ihn aber gerne auch im See wenn es auf absolute Weite ankommt. Durch den Bleikern fliegt das Ding und fliegt..., extrem langsam einholbar, trudelt beim Spinstop zum Grund. Gefangen habe ich auf ihn bisher die ein oder andere Mefo, Hechte, Zander und vor allem auch Barsche. Nicht ganz billig der Blinker, aber den Gno sollte jeder Weitenjäger in der Köderbox haben. Ich fische am liebsten den Kleinen in 20 Gramm.

Freu mich auf eure Beiträge und Erfahrungen mit den alten Eisen!

[Edit Mod: Bild für Startseite angefügt]


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Buds Ben Cêre,

ja, der Heintz. Ich muss zugeben, dass ich den selten benutze obwohl ich den in dick und dünn in silber, in silber/gold, in verschiedenen Größen habe.
Er musste meist hinter meinem Favoriten, den Effzett in 30 Gramm zurückstecken. Aber ich werde den bei meinem nächsten Angeltag da mal den Vorzug geben .
Ist gut, dass Du mich an den erinnert hast. Werde gleich mal in meinem Anglerzimmer da so zwei/drei für den Einsatz heraussuchen. In meiner mitgeführten Spinnertasche ist nur ein dünnes Exemplar drin, das taugt nicht so für Weitwürfe und ich will es nochmal am Rothsee probieren.

Petri Heil  

Lajos


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

Den 30 Gramm Effzett mag ich auch gerne. Nur ist der für mein Flüsschen (Wörnitz) fast schon zu schwer und zu schnell am Grund. Im See aber top!


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2022)

Moin, gerade in meiner Anfangszeit habe ich viel mit Blinker gefischt und auch gut gefangen. Meine Lieblinge waren Abu Toby, besonders die schwereren Modelle in 28 und später 40/45g und die Effzett Kopie von Konger namens Gnom in 24 und 38g. Waren etwas günstiger als das Original und flogen etwas besser, als die ebenfalls verfügbaren / bezahlbaren Balzer HB Klone.
Dass ich nen originalen Effzett gekauft habe hat paar Jahre gedauert und ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Mehrwert nicht gesehen, da der günstigere Gnom die bessere Hardware hatte, zudem fand ich den 2ten Drilling am 45g Effzett damals (Ende der 90er) schon bescheuert.
Die letzten Jahre fische ich kaum noch mit Blinker, am meisten noch auf Wels mit den Teilen von Blinker Jörg, aber Gummi ist da bei mir günstiger, universeller und fängiger.
Ich habe noch nen fetten Eppinger Daredevle (Ui, Edit meint Huskie Devle) der eigentlich mal konsequent gefischt werden müsste um ne faire Chance auf nen Hecht zu bekommen.


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gerade in meiner Anfangszeit habe ich viel mit Blinker gefischt und auch gut gefangen. Meine Lieblinge waren Abu Toby, besonders die schwereren Modelle in 28 und später 40/45g und die Effzett Kopie von Konger namens Gnom in 24 und 38g. Waren etwas günstiger als das Original und flogen etwas besser, als die ebenfalls verfügbaren / bezahlbaren Balzer HB Klone.
> Dass ich nen originalen Effzett gekauft habe hat paar Jahre gedauert und ehrlich gesagt habe ich den Mehrwert nicht gesehen, da der günstigere Gnom die bessere Hardware hatte, zudem fand ich den 2ten Drilling am 45g Effzett damals (Ende der 90er) schon bescheuert.
> Die letzten Jahre fische ich kaum noch mit Blinker, am meisten noch auf Wels mit den Teilen von Blinker Jörg, aber Gummi ist da bei mir günstiger, universeller und fängiger.
> Ich habe noch nen fetten Eppinger Daredevle der eigentlich mal konsequent gefischt werden müsste um ne faire Chance auf nen Hecht zu bekommen.


Hallo,

ja, Abu Toby fliegt und läuft auch gut. Beim 45er Effzett, welchen ich aber selten benutze, habe ich den vorderen Drilling entfernt.
Mit dem 30 Gramm Effzett habe ich mich heuer im Mai, in Österreich, etwas eingedeckt, der war da in einem Anglergeschäft für 3,80 Euro zu haben (ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das ein Sonderangebot oder der reguläre Preis war). Habe da gleich den Restbestand von 6 Stück aufgekauft . Ist halt mein Liebling.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Den 30 Gramm Effzett mag ich auch gerne. Nur ist der für mein Flüsschen (Wörnitz) fast schon zu schwer und zu schnell am Grund. Im See aber top!


Hallo, 

klar, für die Wörnitz ist der nicht so geeignet.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (24. Oktober 2022)

Zum Werfen habe ich Blinker nur selten benutzt, aber ich war mal ein paar Jahre leidenschaftlicher Schleppangler an den großen Seen im Süden. Neben Köderfischen am System, hab ich auch oft dünnblechige Blinker benutzt. Ein paar habe ich noch ausgegraben. Der unterste hat eine aufgenietete Perlmuttschicht. Ohne den Rost am Sprengring könnte man ihn für neu halten, aber er müsste etwa auf seinen 50zigsten Geburtstag zugehen.


----------



## bobbl (24. Oktober 2022)

Der Hansen Pilgrim ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder. In 32 Gramm super zu werfen, variabel zu führen. Mit einem Einzelhaken auch ein toller Köder zum "Über-Kraut-führen". Ist der Köder, mit dem ich die meisten unterschiedlichen Fischarten gefangen habe.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Der Hansen Pilgrim ist einer meiner Lieblingsköder. In 32 Gramm super zu werfen, variabel zu führen. Mit einem Einzelhaken auch ein toller Köder zum "Über-Kraut-führen". Ist der Köder, mit dem ich die meisten unterschiedlichen Fischarten gefangen habe.



Der Pilgrim ist ein toller Köder! Teste mal den Gno oder auch den Gladsax Snaps an. Die beiden sind aufgrund des Bleikerns dermaßen heftige Wurfgranaten und haben beide auch einen tollen Lauf. Mein Lieblingsblinker für die Ostsee ist übrigens der Falkfish Thor.


----------



## bobbl (24. Oktober 2022)

Den Snaps habe ich, der läuft im Meer gut, im Süßwasser ist der aber super schnell (zu schnell?) am Grund


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Den Snaps habe ich, der läuft im Meer gut, im Süßwasser ist der aber super schnell (zu schnell?) am Grund


Ich fische den Snaps am liebsten in der 20 Gramm Variante, da taumelt er ganz langsam runter. Den Gno mag ich aber noch lieber. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob die kleinste Ausführung 15 oder 20 Gramm hat. In der Gewichtsklasse ist er in Zeitlupe führbar, ohne dass er sich am Grund festmacht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2022)

Meine Favoriten:

- Abu Toby in allen möglichen Varianten
- Profi Blinker in allen möglichen Varianten
- Abu Toby Salmo (da gibt es nur eine Variante)
- Effzett in allen möglichen Varianten (für tieferes Wasser)
- Diverse Jörg-Blinker zum Wallerspinnen

Richtig Bock hätte ich auch auf den Abu Toby Magnum als Hecht-Großblinker - da weiß ich allerdings nicht, wie der geworfen funzt (Schleppen ist bei mir eine ultra seltene Ausflugs-Ausnahme).

Hatte da mal hier im Board nach Erfahrungen gefragt, kam aber leider nichts - der Magnum ist mit dem normalen Toby in 60 g absolut nicht vergleichbar, da viel größer und breiter (kommt mir eher wie ein XXL-Toby-Salmo vor).


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

interessant ist auch, dass auf den alten EffZett noch die Bezeichnung "Spinner" eingraviert ist. Da habe ich noch so zwei/drei davon, müssten von Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre stammen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Oktober 2022)

Der Effzett wird von mir bis hin zum 60gr. Monster Blinker gerne gefischt, allerdings nur der Originale.
Von den Nachbauten halte ich gar nichts, diese sind alle dünner und haben entsprechend auch einen anderen Lauf.
Ganz mies ist das was Askari als Effzett Clon raushaut, die sogar fast platt sind und überhaupt keinen Lauf zustande bringen.
Auch der ABU Atom den ich mal besaß, brachte genau Null Fischkontakt.

Jürgen


----------



## FischFreund84 (24. Oktober 2022)

Von meinen wenigen Spinnfischfängen (alles Barsche) ging bei mir auch fast alles auf einen Effzett. 

Von dem Falkfish Gnosjödraget höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal und bin direkt versucht, mir davon welche zu holen, wegen der scheinbar guten Wurfweite. Ihr sagt also, die gehen auch auf Barsch und Hecht im hiesigen Süßwasser? 20g sind genau das als Optimum angegebene WG für meine Sportex...


----------



## hans21 (24. Oktober 2022)

Weiß zufällig jemand wo man die Blinker Atom von Spinnex (nicht Abu!) herbekommt?  14gr silber/gold? Ich tausche 1:1 in Effzett um - allerdings nur max. 10 Stück. Die sollten reichen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Von dem Falkfish Gnosjödraget höre ich jetzt zum ersten Mal und bin direkt versucht, mir davon welche zu holen, wegen der scheinbar guten Wurfweite. Ihr sagt also, die gehen auch auf Barsch und Hecht im hiesigen Süßwasser? 20g sind genau das als Optimum angegebene WG für meine Sportex...



Auf den kleinsten Gno (ich glaube, der hat wirklich nur 15 Gramm) habe ich schon einige Hechte und Barsche gefangen. Der Köder ist halt recht klein, erwarte dir also keine Monsterhechte darauf - aber ja, der geht im Süßwasser gut. Den Blinker gibt es in den verschiedensten Decors z.B. hier https://meerforellenblinker.de/
Die Wurfweite ist wirklich heftig und nicht mit der zu vergleichen, die man mit z.B. einem Effzett erreicht.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich stelle gerade fest, dass die wenigen Blinker, die ich überhaupt besitze, bei mir ein Schattendasein auf der Ersatzbank neben den Spinnern führen, die ich mit großer Regelmäßigkeit benutze.

Ich war immer der Ansicht dass sich beide Köder im Einsatzspektrum kaum unterscheiden und jetzt wo ich hier so mitlese wird auf einmal klar, dass ich da nem ganz bösen Irrtum aufgesessen bin. Am Wochenende werden jedenfalls Blinker ausprobiert.


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Oktober 2022)

Blinker sind in puncto Führung ungemein variantenreich - diesbezüglich überhaupt nicht mit Spinnern zu vergleichen.

Kann man z. B. leiern, twitchen, jiggen oder wie einen Pullbait führen. Idealerweise auch in Kombination (inkl. Tempo-Variationen). Wobei natürlich nicht jedes Modell alles mitmacht (je nach Blechdicke, Blattbreite etc.).


----------



## Waidbruder (24. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interessant ist auch, dass auf den alten EffZett noch die Bezeichnung "Spinner" eingraviert ist. Da habe ich noch so zwei/drei davon, müssten von Anfang bis Mitte der 1960er Jahre stammen.
> 
> ...


Wenn man den Effzett schnell einkurbelt rotiert/ dreht er tatsächlich... Auch ein Grund warum ich mit den Dingern nie warm geworden bin...


----------



## FischFreund84 (24. Oktober 2022)

Man verzeihe mir die Noob-Frage, aber was genau macht den Gno denn dann zum speziellen Meerforellenblinker, wenn er auch sonst so gut einsetzbar ist?

Ich überlege gerade, ob ich die im hiesigen Angelladen schonmal gesehen habe. Welche Farben würdet ihr denn so empfehlen?


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2022)

Größentechnisch passt er ins Beuteschema der Mefo, ist auf Wurfweite ausgelegt und spielt nicht so sehr wie z.B. die klassische Effzettform. 
Interessiert die anderen Arten zum Glück nicht allzusehr.
Wäre mitten im Ruhrgebiet trotzdem eher nen unüblicher Lagerbestand fürn Angelladen und wahrscheinlich eher in den Shops Richtung Küste anzutreffen, oder halt bei den größeren die auch nen Meeresprogramm haben.

Grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

Wobei der Gno schon ordentlich Radau macht, einem Effzett gar nicht mal so unähnlich.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Blinker sind in puncto Führung ungemein variantenreich - diesbezüglich überhaupt nicht mit Spinnern zu vergleichen.
> 
> Kann man z. B. leiern, twitchen, jiggen oder wie einen Pullbait führen. Idealerweise auch in Kombination (inkl. Tempo-Variationen). Wobei natürlich nicht jedes Modell alles mitmacht (je nach Blechdicke, Blattbreite etc.).


Mein größter Hecht auf einen 15 Gramm Gno hatte 80cm, in mindestens 50m Entfernung und 8m Tiefe beim Faulenzen klassisch in der Absinkphase, ich dachte erst, ein neuer Zander PB wäre fällig...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (24. Oktober 2022)

Wenn ich mir die Fischerei an meinem Fluss so anschaue, dann komme ich zum Schluss dass in den warmen Monaten, in denen das Wasser stark angetrübt ist, der Blinker dem Gummi deutlich überlegen ist, gerade solche in silber oder silber / gold bzw. kupfer. Bei klarem Wasser in den Wintermonaten dagegen bekoimme ich auf Gummi wesentlich mehr Bisse. Ich habe da sogar das Gefühl, dass das starke Aufblitzen von Metall eine gewisse Scheuchwirkung hat. Das ist sicher nur aussagekräftig in Bezug auf diesen speziellen Fluss, aber es hat sich hier über die Jahre immer wieder bestätigt.


----------



## Luis2811 (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich glaube ich sollte den Blinkern auch nochmal eine Chance geben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich noch nicht einen Fisch in 11 Jahren Angelkarriere auf Blinker gefangen.


----------



## Waidbruder (25. Oktober 2022)

Würde den Gno eher als "Küstenblinker" bezeichnen, weil er auch sehr gute Eigenschaften für das Dorschangeln vom Strand hat.
Sehe allerdings nicht den grossen Unterschied zum Snaps.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Oktober 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Würde den Gno eher als "Küstenblinker" bezeichnen, weil er auch sehr gute Eigenschaften für das Dorschangeln vom Strand hat.
> Sehe allerdings nicht den grossen Unterschied zum Snaps.



Ich finde dass der Gno noch mit etwas kräftigeren Ausschlägen läuft als der Snaps.


----------



## Waidbruder (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich denke auch, dass Blinker mit ihren besonderen Eigenschaften wie Druckwellen besser in angetrübtem Wasser funktionieren. Im sehr klaren Wasser kann der Fisch den Köder besser und länger inspizieren, und dort überzeugt eine reale Form wie Wobbler oder Gummifisch wohl besser als ein plattes Stück Blech.


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Hm, ich setze Blinker genau bei schlechten Sichtbedingungen eher nicht ein, da der "Flash" doch die Lockwirkung ausmacht. Z.B. habe ich noch nie bei Dunkelheit einen Fisch drauf gefangen, was maßgeblich daran liegen wird, dass ich dann auf andere Köder setze, die paar sporadischen Versuche waren aber alle erfolglos.
Und bzgl. reale Form, muss ein Köder nicht haben, es gibt ja sogar diese Videos vom Eisangeln aus den USA, wo Blinker teils still, vertikal im Wasser hängend von den Fischen genommen werden und da haben die Fische alle Zeit der Welt.

Grüße


----------



## FischFreund84 (26. Oktober 2022)

Also ich habe jetzt ein paar von diesen Gnos hier und hoffe, die morgen Mal an der Talsperre ausprobieren zu können. 

Ein wenig schöner hatte ich sie mir ja irgendwie schon vorgestellt. Die Rückseite, auf der der Bleikern ist, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt edel ansehnlich verarbeitet. Naja, solange sie funktionieren, soll es mir egal sein. 

Leider war ich farblich sehr eingeschränkt. Habe jetzt copper-green, blue-green und firetiger. (Rückseite jeweils silbern, weil nicht bemalt)


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ein wenig schöner hatte ich sie mir ja irgendwie schon vorgestellt. Die Rückseite, auf der der Bleikern ist, ist jetzt nicht unbedingt edel ansehnlich verarbeitet. Naja, solange sie funktionieren, soll es mir egal sein.


Ja, die sind nicht gerade hübsch, vor allem für den Preis.


----------



## FischFreund84 (26. Oktober 2022)

Aber gerade nochmal geguckt. Bei dem bronze- bzw kupferfarbenen ist die Rückseite immerhin auch lackiert. 
Wobei silber ja auch nicht schlecht sein muss.


----------



## vermesser (26. Oktober 2022)

Hmm, ihr habt Recht. Irgendwie sind Blinker auch bei mir etwas ins Hintertreffen geraten, ganz im Gegensatz zu Spinnern. Spinner fische ich den Sommer über fast ausschließlich und fang mich zeitweise dumm und dämlich.

Der Hauptgrund dafür ist, dass ich viel in sehr flachen und verkrauteten Gefilden unterwegs bin und die meisten Blinker relativ schnell sinken nach dem Einwurf. Wenn es dumm läuft, hängt der voller Kraut, eh man angekurbelt hat. Da sind Gummis mit dem oben liegenden Haken und leichten Köpfen benutzerfreundlicher. Ebenso wie leichte Spinner...notfalls auf Einzelhaken umgerüstet.

Mein Favorit ist der Effzett in 22 Gramm im Schuppendekor in silber. Und der Profi Blinker...wundert mich, dass der noch nicht genannt worden ist. Grade das Ding ist ein Hechtkiller, fliegt wie ein nasser Lappen, aber wenn er im Wasser ist, fängt er gut...da er sich sehr langsam übers Kraut führen lässt.


----------



## Forelle74 (26. Oktober 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte den Blinkern auch nochmal eine Chance geben. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne habe ich noch nicht einen Fisch in 11 Jahren Angelkarriere auf Blinker gefangen.


Ich hab mit Blinker auch noch keinen Fisch gefangen.  
Nur mit Spoon's.

Wobei die in allen Farben und Formen bei mir vorhanden sind.

Klassische Forellen Blinker mag ich gerne.
Grad die etwas größeren gehen gut auf die größeren Rebos.

In Norwegen am Meer gingen die ganz billigen langen Küstenblinker am besten.
Da hab ich mich die ersten 3 Tage geschneidert.
Alle möglichen Gummifische und im Netz empfohlenen Wobbler durchprobiert.

Da hab ich an nem Kai im Fjord grad mit Garnelen gefischt.
Da kam ein Norwegeer und erzählte mir das hier gut Makrelen beissen.
Als ich im Erzählte das bisher nix besonderes gebissen hat sagte er:
Auf Garnele beißen nur kleine Fische.
Hast du Blinker.?
Ich zeigte ihm meine Box und er fischte einen ganz billigen Hansen aus meiner Box.
Nimm den.
Nach den 3. wurf kam ne Makrele und später auch ne Meerforelle.
Den ganzen Urlaub testen wir die Hansen( 6er Set damals für 8€).
Jeder fing ungefähr gleich gut.
Pilker und Co. wesentlich weniger.

Hier hab ich schon schöne Forellen auf die feinen Kinetik gefangen.
Und meinen Favoriten bis jetzt.

Den links oben.





Grüße Michi


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (26. Oktober 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt ein paar von diesen Gnos hier und hoffe, die morgen Mal an der Talsperre ausprobieren zu können.


 Freu mich auf deine Berichte!


----------



## Lord Sinclair (26. Oktober 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Zum Werfen habe ich Blinker nur selten benutzt, aber ich war mal ein paar Jahre leidenschaftlicher Schleppangler an den großen Seen im Süden. Neben Köderfischen am System, hab ich auch oft dünnblechige Blinker benutzt. Ein paar habe ich noch ausgegraben. Der unterste hat eine aufgenietete Perlmuttschicht. Ohne den Rost am Sprengring könnte man ihn für neu halten, aber er müsste etwa auf seinen 50zigsten Geburtstag zugehen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 422301
> Anhang anzeigen 422302


Was für geniale Blinker, einfach nur schön, da kann man mir jedem Gummifisch gestohlen bleiben!!! Ich schätze ich fische zu 90% Blinker (und Spinner), meine ganzen Welse habe ich fast ausschließlich auf Blinker gefangen. In entsprechender Größe und je nach Bauart fliegen sie weit, lassen sich in unterschiedlichen Tiefen je nach Einholgeschwindigkeit fischen, machen je nach Bauart mehr oder weniger Radau, glitzern oder eben auch nicht, auch zum Schleppen geeignet...einfach super flexibler Köder. Mit Gummifischen habe ich es immer wieder probiert, aber es macht mir einfach nicht den gleichen Spaß wie ein Blinker. Für Hecht, Rapfen und Wels für mich top, Zander habe ich selber darauf noch nicht gefangen, aber andere Angler haben mir von Fängen berichtet (Beifänge beim Welsblinkern).


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Hm, ich setze Blinker genau bei schlechten Sichtbedingungen eher nicht ein, da der "Flash" doch die Lockwirkung ausmacht. Z.B. habe ich noch nie bei Dunkelheit einen Fisch drauf gefangen, was maßgeblich daran liegen wird, dass ich dann auf andere Köder setze, die paar sporadischen Versuche waren aber alle erfolglos.


Klar, bei kompletter Dunkelheit ist ein Blinker, egal ob geworfen oder geschleppt, kein guter Köder weil die Lichtreflektionen schon wichtig sind. Aber bei Trübung im Fluß oder großer Tiefe können Blinker schon gut sein. Für dich fallen sie wahrscheinlich eher raus weil deine bevorzugte Ködergröße entweder nicht mehr werfbar ist, oder dir beim Schleppen den Kahn versenkt  .


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2022)

Jo, leider kenne ich keinen Blinker der geeignet wäre nen Hecht in den 60ern wegzuselektieren, der Huskie Devle ist das größte was ich kenne und der reicht nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (26. Oktober 2022)

Heute war ich im Fressnapf um Lebensmittel für das Hündchen einzukaufen und es gibt eine winzigkleine Angelecke. Ich habe mir einen 16g Effzett mitgenommen, weil ich meine Schachtel mit den Blinkern nicht mehr finde (ewig nicht benutzt und auch noch nie etwas gefangen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere).

Zwischen zwei Terminen bin ich flugs zum Bach und hatte binnen 15 min einen Barsch um die 25 und zwei Hechte (60 und knapp über 70) im Kescher. Danach eine Dreiviertelstunde nichts mehr. 

Blinkern
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 hat schon was, kann man nicht abstreiten!


----------



## bobbl (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin jetzt auch motiviert. Werde mir die Tage mal 2 fz holen und schauen, ob das noch klappt. Ich mochte die silbernen und silber rot immer am liebsten. 
Forellen gingen auf den 6gr. In Gold immer prima


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Oktober 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch motiviert. Werde mir die Tage mal 2 fz holen und schauen, ob das noch klappt. Ich mochte die silbernen und silber rot immer am liebsten.
> Forellen gingen auf den 6gr. In Gold immer prima


Ich glaube, wegen uns geht der Umsatz an FZ bei DAM gerade sprunghaft nach oben...


----------



## FischFreund84 (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass meine Effzetts gar keine Effzetts sind, sondern nur Nachbauten von Balzer und Jenzi. 
Waren halt so die ersten Köder, die ich gekauft habe. Upsi^^

Da muss ich gleich direkt nochmal nachlegen, wenn die Originale so viel besser sein sollen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (27. Oktober 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade festgestellt, dass meine Effzetts gar keine Effzetts sind, sondern nur Nachbauten von Balzer und Jenzi.
> Waren halt so die ersten Köder, die ich gekauft habe. Upsi^^
> 
> Da muss ich gleich direkt nochmal nachlegen, wenn die Originale so viel besser sein sollen.


Den Jenzi Nachbau kenne ich, der läuft gar nicht mal schlecht.


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

Die Balzer die ich kenne sind auch ok, mein bester Forellenköder ist z.B. ein gefundener kleiner Balzer in Effzettform.

Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (27. Oktober 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wegen uns geht der Umsatz an FZ bei DAM gerade sprunghaft nach oben...


Wahrscheinlich, ich habe auch nochmal nachgelegt. Preissteigerung übrigens 33% seit gestern.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich, ich habe auch nochmal nachgelegt. Preissteigerung übrigens 33% seit gestern.


die Lesen mit!


----------



## dreampike (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe die Effzett noch kiloweise bei mir rumliegen aus meiner aktiven Zeit als Taucher. Inzwischen lohnt sich das nicht mehr, hängengebliebene Gummifische sind meist unbrauchbar...


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (27. Oktober 2022)

dreampike schrieb:


> Ich habe die Effzett noch kiloweise bei mir rumliegen aus meiner aktiven Zeit als Taucher. Inzwischen lohnt sich das nicht mehr, hängengebliebene Gummifische sind meist unbrauchbar...


Was ist letzte Preis?


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Oktober 2022)

Hat schon jemand die aktuellen Rapala-Blinker (Harmaja usw.) ausprobiert? 

Wie fliegen und laufen die so (inkl. Verhalten bei Spinnstopps, Sinkrate usw.)? 

Vergleichswerte zu bekannten Blinkern?


----------



## jkc (27. Oktober 2022)

Nur den XRap Scoop (Kunststoffblinker) und der war enttäuschend schlecht zu werfen, nicht sehr weit und tüddelt gerne mit dem vorderen Drilling ins Vorfach.
Dann lieber den vergleichbaren Köder von Sebile oder inzwischen Abu mit nur einem Drilling am Ende.

Grüße


----------



## feko (27. Oktober 2022)

Hab vor vielen Jahren mal günstig jede Menge dam effzett in 45 gramm gekauft. 
Alle in kupfer.
Bin mir nicht sicher wie teuer die waren aber waren ein schnapper. 
Aber bisher kaum gefischt .
Sollte ich wohl mal ändern .
Als jungangler hab ich viel fz in der Größe gefischt und auch gut gefangen. 
Vor allem Hecht.
Aber auch mittlere Barsche gehen auf die dicken Eisen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (27. Oktober 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Nur den XRap Scoop (Kunststoffblinker) und der war enttäuschend schlecht zu werfen, nicht sehr weit und tüddelt gerne mit dem vorderen Drilling ins Vorfach.
> Dann lieber den vergleichbaren Köder von Sebile oder inzwischen Abu mit nur einem Drilling am Ende.



Der Scoop kam mir von Anfang an tüddel-verdächtig vor - als ich dessen Konstruktion gesehen habe, wollte ich den gar nicht erst haben.

Das scheint sich zu bestätigen laut Deiner Erfahrung damit.

Der Harmaja ist aber offenbar ein normaler Blechköder - es gibt da noch ein weiteres Modell (Name mir gerade entfallen), das im Gegensatz zum dreieckigen Harmaja eher traditionell aussieht.


----------



## bic zip (27. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Scoop kam mir von Anfang an tüddel-verdächtig vor - als ich dessen Konstruktion gesehen habe, wollte ich den gar nicht erst haben.
> 
> Das scheint sich zu bestätigen laut Deiner Erfahrung damit.
> 
> Der Harmaja ist aber offenbar ein normaler Blechköder - es gibt da noch ein weiteres Modell (Name mir gerade entfallen), das im Gegensatz zum dreieckigen Harmaja eher traditionell aussieht.


 Rapala „Nauvo“? mit Fischdekor









						Blinker Rapala Nauvo für Hecht, Forelle und Lachs
					

Der Rapala® Nauvo bringt ein modernes Update zu einem bewährten traditionellen Metallblinker. Der Nauvo schwimmt mit einer lebensechten, weit ausladenden Aktion bei gleichmäßigem Zug, während ein schn...




					www.besten-kunstkoder.de


----------



## FischFreund84 (27. Oktober 2022)

Also ich war heute an der Wuppertalsperre, leider erfolglos. 

Mein Fazit zum Gno ist, dass er defintiv fliegt wie eine Rakete. Was das Laufverhalten betrifft, war ich etwas überrascht, dass er trotz seiner 20g und dem Bleikern recht flach zu laufen scheint. Vielleicht täusche ich mich aber. Ich war nie vorher an dem Gewässer und musste mich erstmal dran gewöhnen, wie tief das ist. Die Absinkphase bis zum Grund hat eine gefühlte Ewigeit gedauert.


----------



## Purist (27. Oktober 2022)

Da ich meine ersten Räuber auf Kunstköder alle mit Blinker gefangen habe, bin ich vom Blech nie wirklich losgekommen.
Wem der normale FZ zu tief läuft: Kauft die Fz Twin und nehmt sie auseinander. Mit Sprengringzange, passenden Sprengringen, Drilling/Einzelhaken und Selbstbauflossen lassen sich da in einer Minute zwei Blinker daraus basteln, die dann nur das halbe Gewicht haben. Aus den 16g baut man so zwei 8g, der 6g wird zu zwei 3g usw.
Diese dünnen Fz fliegen dann nicht mehr so weit und sind anfälliger gegen Wind, aber sie lassen sich bei Bedarf sehr flach und extrem langsam führen und bewegen sich trotzdem mehr. Natürlich kann man da auch andere Marken kaufen, Profi-Blinker bieten ähnlich dünne Modelle an, aber die kosten eben auch mehr.


----------



## ragbar (28. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> dünne Modelle





Purist schrieb:


> die kosten


Hatte mal einen Schwung Silber in Tablettform aus Familienbestand überlassen bekommen;mach damit,was Du willst,war die Ansage.
Ich,ok,


----------



## ragbar (28. Oktober 2022)

Diese Dinger schlawenzeln,mit ihrer Stärke von ungefähr 0.25mm,anner 40er mit Stahlvorfach vorneweg sowas von,wenn es flach und taghell ist,der Burner,wenn das Wasser auch noch etwas angetrübt ist.
Zum werfen bescheiden,zumal bei Wind,aber manchmal schien es,als gäbs nichts besseres.
Blinker


----------



## seatrout61 (28. Oktober 2022)

Gut zu wissen... neben den fängigen EffZett (leider gerade wieder einen versenkt)...habe ich einige dünnblechige Eisen in der Kiste u.a. von Profiblinker und Jenzi(?)


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

bic zip schrieb:


> Rapala „Nauvo“? mit Fischdekor



Ja genau, den meinte ich.

Würde mich auch interessieren - obwohl auch nicht gerade günstig.


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Da ich meine ersten Räuber auf Kunstköder alle mit Blinker gefangen habe, bin ich vom Blech nie wirklich losgekommen.
> Wem der normale FZ zu tief läuft: Kauft die Fz Twin und nehmt sie auseinander. Mit Sprengringzange, passenden Sprengringen, Drilling/Einzelhaken und Selbstbauflossen lassen sich da in einer Minute zwei Blinker daraus basteln, die dann nur das halbe Gewicht haben. Aus den 16g baut man so zwei 8g, der 6g wird zu zwei 3g usw.
> Diese dünnen Fz fliegen dann nicht mehr so weit und sind anfälliger gegen Wind, aber sie lassen sich bei Bedarf sehr flach und extrem langsam führen und bewegen sich trotzdem mehr. Natürlich kann man da auch andere Marken kaufen, Profi-Blinker bieten ähnlich dünne Modelle an, aber die kosten eben auch mehr.



Jawohl, das geht auch immer. Übrigens auch mit den normalen (= ohne Festhaken) Doppel-Blattnern von Blinker Jörg. 

Aber nur dessen nicht-rasselnde Modelle - die Rassler sind zum Zerlegen zu teuer/schade bzw. fummelig.


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Jawohl, das geht auch immer. Übrigens auch mit den normalen (= ohne Festhaken) Doppel-Blattnern von Blinker Jörg.



Ehrlich gesagt: Ich verstehe es überhaupt nicht, warum explizit DAM bei Blinkern (dem FZ oder heintz) so tut, als hätten wir in Deutschland nur schnell fließende, tiefe Gewässer. Wer nur ein bischen Ahnung von Blinkern hat, weiß sehr genau, dass es auch (wie bei Spinnern oder Wobblern) Modelle gibt, die sich für flache Führung in flachen Gewässern eignen. Bei Rublex (gehört inzwischen einer spanischen Firma) weiß man das, ebenso bei Abu (den Toby gibt's in leichten Varianten), beim FZ, aber auch dem Heintz-Blinker, hat man das völlig vergessen. Wenigstens beim Heintz gab's die früher einmal, heute leider nicht mehr. 
Mir ist's eigentlich egal, mit den halben FZ-Twins kann man ordentlich abräumen, schade es ist es für Petry-Jünger, die den normalen FZ immer für untauglich für ihre flachen Gewässer halten werden. Nicht wenige von denen werden, völlig unnötiger Weise, an Blech nur aus dem Grund nie gefallen finden.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Oktober 2022)

Das stimmt absolut. Mein letzter Ausflug an den Bach war von Wurf = Dreck am Haken gekennzeichnet. Ich konnte keinen einzigen Wurf tätigen, ohne wenigstens Laub aufzusammeln, meist war es oberflächlich schon abgestorbenes Kraut in 0,5 bis 1 m Tiefe. So schnell kann man gar nicht kurbeln, wie das Blech am Grund ankommt. Wenn dann noch Totholz oder Steine drin liegen, sind fiese Hänger und vielleicht auch Abrisse vorprogrammiert.

Die Spoondesigner haben da weiter gedacht als DAM und Kollegen. Diese Miniblinker gibt es von Nullkommairgendwas bis x...


----------



## ragbar (29. Oktober 2022)

Ganz geil für langsame Führung +flache Gewässer sind ja auch die Modelle von Paul Korver (PAKO-Blinker).
Kennt in Holland angeblich jeder.
Hab einen von denen da,sieht so ähnlich aus wie meine o.g.Selfmades.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> beim FZ, aber auch dem Heintz-Blinker, hat man das völlig vergessen


Das stimmt so nicht; den FZ gab es mal in einer leichten Version - da hab ich sogar noch einen von.
Die fliegen schlecht und fangen gut.. .


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2022)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht; den FZ gab es mal in einer leichten Version - da hab ich sogar noch einen von.
> Die fliegen schlecht und fangen gut.. .


Wann waren die im Programm? 1960er oder 70er Jahre? Das war lange vor meiner Zeit. Der Gummiboom beendete schließlich schon in den 80ern die große Epoche der fliegenden Eisen.

Dünne Blinker fliegen immer schlechter und sind windanfälliger, dafür bewegen sie sich unter Wasser viel lebendiger. 
Der kleine normale FZ (6g Gewicht) ist bei mir übrigens ein relativ zuverlässiger Zanderfänger im Spätsommer. Im Herbst ziehe ich die größeren und leichteren Varianten vor.


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Oktober 2022)

Der Unterschied zwischen den Jahren ist zB., der 65 mm lange wog 1980 30gr.,  1990 auch 30gr. und 2000 34gr. , während der 80 mm lange 1980 50gr. wog, 1990 und 2000 dann nur noch 45gr. Hat also laut Katalog immer mal Veränderungen gegeben.


----------



## Purist (29. Oktober 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zwischen den Jahren ist zB., der 65 mm lange wog 1980 30gr.,  1990 auch 30gr. und 2000 34gr. , während der 80 mm lange 1980 50gr. wog, 1990 und 2000 dann nur noch 45gr. Hat also laut Katalog immer mal Veränderungen gegeben.



Das wäre aber schon ein schweres Kaliber. Gab es je ein 65mm langes Exemplar in 15g?


----------



## fishhawk (29. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Purist schrieb:


> Der Gummiboom beendete schließlich schon in den 80ern die große Epoche der fliegenden Eisen.


In den 90ern gab es den 80mm Effzett in der Standard Version 45g und als leichte Version in 30g.

Die wurden zu dieser Zeit in einem Metallbetrieb bei uns ind er Gegend produziert und ich hab ne Anzahl Rohlinge ergattert.

Mit nem großen Einzelhaken bestückt hab ich damit gute Hechte gefangen.  Die normale Version wäre für die von mir befischten Gewässer zu schwer gewesen.

Mit Gummi hab ich bereits Anfang der 80er gefischt. Da hatten wir noch ne US-Garnison in der Gegend.

Gummi, Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler, Jerks,  usw, fangen nicht in jeder Situation gleich gut.

Deshalb kein Grund für mich, ausschließlich auf eine Köderart zu setzen.


----------



## Purist (30. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> In den 90ern gab es den 80mm Effzett in der Standard Version 45g und als leichte Version in 30g.


Der 45g wiegt als halbierter Twin nur 22,5g. Größere verwende ich nicht auf Hecht, weil Blinkergrößen, ähnlich wie bei Spinnern, für den Fangerfolg relativ egal sind.

Interessant wäre vielleicht noch die Erwähnung, dass man sich Stahlvorfächer bei Blinkern eigentlich sparen kann. Hechte haben die Haken/Drillinge von Blinkern zu über 90% im Maulwinkel hängen, egal welches Kaliber sie haben. 
Für Spinner gilt das nicht, die werden auch von kleineren Hechten schon tief geschluckt, da rate ich dringend zu Stahlvorfächern.


----------



## fishhawk (30. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Purist schrieb:


> Interessant wäre vielleicht noch die Erwähnung, dass man sich Stahlvorfächer bei Blinkern eigentlich sparen kann.


Halte ich weder für interessant noch für empfehlenswert.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Interessant wäre vielleicht noch die Erwähnung, dass man sich Stahlvorfächer bei Blinkern eigentlich sparen kann. Hechte haben die Haken/Drillinge von Blinkern zu über 90% im Maulwinkel hängen, egal welches Kaliber sie haben.


Oh, da habe ich aber schon viele Hechte gefangen, die sich nicht an diese Regel gehalten haben.


----------



## Mescalero (30. Oktober 2022)

Beide Blinkerhechte letzte Woche hatten das Teil komplett inhaliert und das waren keine großen Fische.


----------



## Purist (30. Oktober 2022)

Kurbelt ihr die Blinker wie Spinner ein? Das wäre nämlich die falsche Führung für die Maulwinkel.


----------



## Mescalero (30. Oktober 2022)

Purist schrieb:


> Kurbelt ihr die Blinker wie Spinner ein?


Nein, komplett anders. Wie Blinker eben.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

kann mich dunkel  an einen Artikel in F&F erinnern (noch in der analogen Ära), wo der Autor schrieb, er würde beim Spinnfischen ne 0,25er Mono ohne Stahlvorfach verwenden, weil das mehr Bisse brächte und die Hechte eh immer im Maulwinkel hingen. Also keine Verlustgefahr.

Hielt ich damals schon für suspekt und da kein Kommentar der Redaktion dabei stand, hat mich das dann weiter bestärkt mein Abo zu kündigen.

Das mit immer im Maulwinkel traf meiner Erfahrung nach nämlich nicht für alle Fälle zu. Ich hatte aber auch  nie Ambitionen, diese These selber live zu testen.

Kann aber natürlich schon sein, dass ich mich nur zu blöd anstelle.  

Da ich aber damit nicht alleine bin, würde ich das nicht als Patentrezept empfehlen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (31. Oktober 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Nein, komplett anders. Wie Blinker eben.


Ihr habt mich mit eurem Blechrööt neugierig gemacht. Für den Blinker Einsteiger: wie Kurbel ich den Blinker möglichst erfolgversprechend ein?


----------



## Taxidermist (31. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich mit eurem Blechrööt neugierig gemacht. Für den Blinker Einsteiger: wie Kurbel ich den Blinker möglichst erfolgversprechend ein?


Den Effzett führe ich mit Spinnstopps, alle paar Meter, so sinkt er dann ca. einen halben Meter ab, wobei er dann eine typische Taumelbewegung macht.
Die Bisse erfolgen dann fast immer beim wieder Anziehen.
Dieser Blinker fängt aber auch wenn er stur eingekurbelt wird.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kann mich dunkel  an einen Artikel in F&F erinnern (noch in der analogen Ära), wo der Autor schrieb, er würde beim Spinnfischen ne 0,25er Mono ohne Stahlvorfach verwenden, weil das mehr Bisse brächte und die Hechte eh immer im Maulwinkel hingen. Also keine Verlustgefahr.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

noch dazu, da dem Hecht ein Stahlvorfach ziemlich schnuppe ist. Habe noch nicht bemerkt, dass das bei der Hechtausbeute irgendwie störend wäre.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

gehe morgen mit Sohn (Hechtspezialist) und Enkel an unseren großen Baggersee. Da kommt auch wieder der EffZett zum Einsatz. Gehe fast jede Wette ein, dass ich da nicht Schneider bleibe .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> noch dazu, da dem Hecht ein Stahlvorfach ziemlich schnuppe ist.


Kann ich schwer beurteilen, da ich keine Ambitionen hatte beide Alternativen im Praxisvergleich zu testen.

Mit meinen Hechtfängen mit Stahlvorfach war ich aber zufrieden.


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Da kommt auch wieder der EffZett zum Einsatz.


Wie sind Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen, hängt der immer vorne im Maulwinkel?

Kommen die Hechte bei Dir auch nie mit dem Vorfach in Kontakt?

Du hast Da ja schon einige Jahre mehr Erfahrung mit Blinkern  als die meisten anderen hier.
.


----------



## Lajos1 (31. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann ich schwer beurteilen, da ich keine Ambitionen hatte beide Alternativen im Praxisvergleich zu testen.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

Nein, die hängen nicht immer im Maulwinkel und ja, die kommen schon auch mit dem Vorfach in Kontakt. Ich benutze auch kaum Vorfächer unter 50cm Länge, da sich Hechte da öfters Eindrehen und dann kann ein zu kurzes Vorfach am Hecht enden und die Schnur läuft, wenns blöd kommt, durch das Hechtmaul .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch kaum Vorfächer unter 50cm Länge, da sich Hechte da öfters Eindrehen


Das entspricht auch meinen Erfahrungen und ist vermutlich nicht nur bei uns in Mittefranken so.

Diese kurzen Spinnvorfächer, die es im Handel gibt, hielt ich schon als junger Kerl für nen besseren Witz.

Hab dann meine Vorfächer aus Meterware selber gebastelt.  Da kann man auch Wirbel und Einhänger/Sprengringe etc. besser anpassen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Kann aber natürlich schon sein, dass ich mich nur zu blöd anstelle.


Nö. Ich weiß nicht wie viele Hechte ich in meinem Anglerleben auf Kunstköder aller Art gefangen habe, aber es waren sehr viele. Und egal welcher Köder, manchmal hängen sie im Maulwinkel und manchmal inhaliert sie der Hecht voll. Ohne Stahlvorfach auf Hecht zu fischen halte ich für fahrlässig, egal mit welchem köder. Bei mir haben schon 40cm hechtlein den Effzett voll weggehauen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Für den Blinker Einsteiger: wie Kurbel ich den Blinker möglichst erfolgversprechend ein?



Ich führe Blinker völlig willkürlich. Spontanes Beispiel fürs Freiwasser auf Hecht:

Auswerfen, auf gewünschte Tiefe sinken lassen. Ggf. schon beim ersten Absinken mal anzupfen.

Dann zwei bis vier aggressive Leier-Umdrehungen, dann Spinnstopp mit Reintwitchen ins Absinken.

Dann den Blinker mit paar Zupfern hochjiggen, danach einen oder mehrere Pulls, ein Twitcher, gefolgt von einem neuen Spinnstop und paar normalen Leier-Umdrehungen usw.

Bei Gelegenheit auch mal auf den Grund aufschlagen lassen(falls dieser sauber genug), paar Cm schleifen, dann aggro wieder hochdrehen oder auch paar Mal mit neuen Aufschlägen jiggen etc. Dann wieder höher ins Freiwasser usw.

Insgesamt meist so langsam und unregelmäßig wie möglich.

Sollte das Langsame nach ner Weile gar nichts bringen, wird in Richtung schneller und/oder gleichmäßiger variiert (ggf. inkl. Blinker-Modellwechsel, anderes Gewicht bei gleichem Modell etc.).

Oder eben andersrum, je nach Bock und Situation. Oder die halbe Wurfstrecke mittelschnell leiern, die zweite Hälfte möglichst langsam rumzucken usw. Ist ja stufenlos steuerbar.

Man muss eben immer wieder neu rausfinden, auf was die Fische an dem jeweiligen Tag stehen.

Das alles ist nur ein Beispiel - die "Reihenfolge" mache ich einfach spontan, wie ich gerade Bock habe (es läuft im Kopf ein virtueller Film, was der Köder gerade macht). Denke ich mir also sozusagen nicht vorher aus. Für mich eine sehr kreative Sache, die mir viel Spaß bereitet.

Alles immer abhängig vom jeweiligen Blinker-Modell, dessen Sinkrate, Ansprechverhalten usw. - dazu sollte man den jeweiligen Blinker ganz genau kennen, um bei Bedarf alles rausholen zu können, was damit geht.

Zum Animieren verwende ich giftige Xtrafast-Taktstöcke bis max. 2,40 m - weiche Crankruten kann ich dafür nicht brauchen, die sind mir viel zu indirekt: Ich lege sehr großen Wert darauf, dass auch Mikro-Impulse möglichst 1:1 am Köder ankommen.

Hauptschnur immer Braid (zumindest bei Nicht-Frost), Vorfach 1x7-Stahl mit mindestens 50 cm Länge (Eindrehen/Vollweghauen kommt immer wieder mal vor) direkt daran per NK befestigt (gefühls-verfälschende Mono-Zwischenschalte etc. kann ich ebenfalls gar nicht brauchen).

Eine Spinnkombo ist für mich eine Fernsteuerung - die muss alle Befehle so exakt und direkt wie möglich an den Köder weiterleiten.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich oute mich mal als klassischer Einleierer...zumindest was den effzett und den Heintz anbetrifft. Von der Geschwindigkeit eher langsam, es reicht wenn der Effzett bisschen mit dem Arsch wackelt, so haben auch Zander eine chance.


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2022)

Klar, nicht zu schnelles Einleiern (ggf. mit Spinnstopps) geht und fängt natürlich auch.

Probiere ich beim Einsatz natürlich auch immer durch - wie gesagt: Man weiß nicht, was bzw. welche Führungsvariante(n) die Fische an dem Tag genau mögen.

Kann immer gut sein, dass eher monoton sich dann als Waffe des Tages entpuppt - oder eben auch nicht. Da hilft nur Rausfinden.

Insofern mache ich meist auch ein paar Leier-Würfe - falls dann nichts geht, wird auf unregelmäßig umgestellt usw. (oder eben andersrum bzw. "zwischendurch" während der Einholbahn).

Ist ja auch mit genau das Schöne an Blinkern, dass damit so viele verschiedene Führungstechniken möglich sind.

Zu schnelles Leiern macht sich in Blinker-Rotation bemerkbar - wenn der sich beim Einkurbeln nur noch um die eigene Achse dreht, sollte das Tempo auf Flank- bzw. Wackel-Dimension reduziert werden.

Sonst gibt es potenziell mehr Schnurdrall als Fisch.

Auch in puncto Tempo-Verträglichkeit ist jedes Blinkermodell eben anders. Bei recht niedriger Rollen-ÜS fällt das stufenlose Tempo-Steuern mangels Selbstbrems-Bedarf vergleichsweise einfacher.

Hinzu kommen halt auch immer noch Faktoren wie Strömung oder Stillwasser usw.

Der beste Blinker nützt halt auch nichts, wenn er situativ falsch gewählt wird (z. B. zu schwerer Normal-Effzett bei zu geringer Wassertiefe usw.).


----------



## fishhawk (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der beste Blinker nützt halt auch nichts, wenn er situativ falsch gewählt wird (z. B. zu schwerer Normal-Effzett bei zu geringer Wassertiefe usw.).


Deshalb hab ich früher in meiner Vereinsstrecke auch lieber auf den Heintz gesetzt.

Erst als der leichte Effzett in 80mm / 30g rauskam, hab ich den dort auch mit Erfolg gefischt.

Sollte halt immer möglichst alles zusammenpassen.

Das Gewässer, die Umstände, Gerät / Köder und der Angler.


----------



## rhinefisher (31. Oktober 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich benutze auch kaum Vorfächer unter 50cm Länge, da sich Hechte da öfters Eindrehen und dann kann ein zu kurzes Vorfach am Hecht enden und die Schnur läuft, wenns blöd kommt, durch das Hechtmaul


Das ist genau der Punkt; ganz egal wie gut der Köder sitzt - eine Drehung und ab iss... .


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gehe morgen mit Sohn (Hechtspezialist) und Enkel an unseren großen Baggersee. Da kommt auch wieder der EffZett zum Einsatz. Gehe fast jede Wette ein, dass ich da nicht Schneider bleibe .
> 
> ...


Hallo,

so heute waren wir  zu dritt  unterwegs. Der Kleine (8 Jahre alt) fing leider nichts, es hapert halt schon noch mit der Wurfweite. Mehr als so 20 Meter sind bei dem noch nicht drin und damit sind die Fangchancen doch sehr eingeschränkt. Wir bemühten uns abwechselnd, seine Wurftechnik zu verbessern. Mein Sohn fing 4 Hechte und ich zwei und einen Barsch (ca. 35 cm), jeweils kamen so 2/3 Bisse noch hinzu. Von den Hechten war aber keiner über 70cm. Na ja, wenigsten sah er ein paar Fische .
Apropos sehen, mein Sohn hatte einen Nachläufer von ca. 120cm, da wurde sogar der etwas nervös. Der kam aber nur einmal.
Bei mir waren die Fische alle auf EffZett . Etwa eine halbe Stunde hatte ich einen Heintz dran, da lief aber nichts, besagt aber nicht unbedingt etwas, da war, so zwischen 11 und 12 Uhr, eine Stunde da ging nichts, da hatte ich auch den Heintz im Einsatz.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Etwa eine halbe Stunde hatte ich einen Heintz dran, da lief aber nichts,


Mit Baggerseehechten kenn ich mich nicht aus.

Der Heintz war mein Favorit für kleinere, flache Gewässer.

Wenn es Wurfweite ankäme und tiefer gefischt werden müsste, würde ich auch den Effzett bevorzugen.


----------



## Mescalero (1. November 2022)

Ich war auch blinkern aber am trägen Bach. Das Kraut ist weitgehend verschwunden, dafür macht das Laub auf dem Wasser das Fischen an vielen Stellen unmöglich. 

Ein Fehlbiss (Barsch) und zwei Nachläufer, wovon einer ein Hecht von ca. 65 cm war. Der andere Fisch sah stark nach Forelle aus, wobei ich mir kaum vorstellen kann, dass die über den Sommer gekommen sind. 

Ein kleiner Barsch von 20cm blieb hängen und das war alles. 

Den Heintz muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen, hier an den Bächen fischt es sich mit den Effzetts nur so mittelgut.


----------



## Lajos1 (1. November 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Mit Baggerseehechten kenn ich mich nicht aus.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

mein eingesetzter Heintz war ein etwas dickerer, außen silber, innen gold, mit 28 Gramm. Auf knapp 50 Meter brachte ich den auch (Windstille). Aber der 30 Gramm Effzett fliegt da schon noch so 10 Meter weiter und geht auch tiefer. Die meisten Bisse kamen so um die 2 Meter Tiefe und kein Biss war näher als 20 Meter vom Ufer.- Wettermäßig war es ein richtig schöner Tag.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. November 2022)

Also ich muss sagen ihr habt mich echt Angefixt ich hab schon mal in meiner Angelbox gewühlt und zwei Blinker gefunden das sind aber billige Effzett nachbauten aus dem Discounter. Ich will es am We mal am Main in den alten Schleusenbecken probieren die Wassertiefe ist da bei nem Meter bis nem Meterfünfzig welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen bzw welches Modell. 
Gruß Max


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> zwei Blinker gefunden das sind aber billige Effzett nachbauten aus dem Discounter.


Tu dir einen Gefallen und hol dir Originale von DAM, wenn du auch was fangen willst!
Die Billigheimer laufen nicht richtig und bringen höchstens mal einen Zufallsfang.
Mit solchen flachlaufenden und extra dünnen  Effzett  kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus, aber ein noch beim Eintauchen sofort angezogener 22gr. müsste gehen?
Den kannst du natürlich dann nicht mehr absinken lassen, sondern straight durchkurbeln und die Rute schön hochhalten!
Immerhin kommt es dabei natürlich auch auf die Rute an, k.A. was deine fürn WG hat?
An meinem Gewässer ist es halt viel tiefer.

Jürgen


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. November 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Tu dir einen Gefallen und hol dir Originale von DAM, wenn du auch was fangen willst!
> Die Billigheimer laufen nicht richtig und bringen höchstens mal einen Zufallsfang.
> Mit solchen flachlaufenden und extra dünnen  Effzett  kenne ich mich allerdings nicht aus, aber ein noch beim Eintauchen sofort angezogener 22gr. müsste gehen?
> Den kannst du natürlich dann nicht mehr absinken lassen, sondern straight durchkurbeln und die Rute schön hochhalten!
> ...


Das war der Plan also originale zu besorgen. 
Die Rute hat ein WG von 7-28g eher was leichtes aber da die Wassertiefe eh nicht für schwere Blinker gemacht ist sollte das denke ich passen. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe gibt es die Effzett auch in 16g oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Heintz greifen?


----------



## Taxidermist (1. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> Das war der Plan also originale zu besorgen.
> Die Rute hat ein WG von 7-28g eher was leichtes aber da die Wassertiefe eh nicht für schwere Blinker gemacht ist sollte das denke ich passen. Wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe gibt es die Effzett auch in 16g oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Heintz greifen?


Du kannst dann natürlich auch den 16gr. nehmen.
Beim Heinz bin ich auch raus, haben mir nie gefallen.

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Den Heintz muss ich mir mal genauer ansehen, hier an den Bächen fischt es sich mit den Effzetts nur so mittelgut.



Klingt für mich nach nem Job für nen leichten Abu Toby mit max. 14 g.

Die sind auch prima für Strömung geeignet.

Bei viel Dreck im Wasser einfach nen Krautschutzdrilling oder waagerecht liegenden EH montieren - verhindert Laubfang nicht komplett, reduziert aber die Vermüllung durchaus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> oder sollte ich doch lieber zum Heintz greifen?



Besser nein.
Der Effzett geht eigentlich immer während der Heintz mit seiner lahmen Aktion weitaus weniger Bisse bringt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (1. November 2022)

Karacho_Kurt schrieb:


> die Wassertiefe ist da bei nem Meter bis nem Meterfünfzig welche Größe würdet ihr empfehlen bzw welches Modell.



Auch in diesem Fall: Leichter Abu Toby bis max. 14 g.

Ich fische selbst sehr oft in Flachwasser bis ca. 1,2 m Tiefe - auch der 16er-Effzett geht mir da zu schnell runter und reagiert zu träge.

Die Tobys sinken vergleichsweise langsamer bei Rotation um die eigene Achse (bei Spinnstopps). Zudem lassen die sich auch sehr flach führen und sehr gut twitchen. Dazu sind keine sonderlich starken Impulse nötig.

 Schießen dann schön hin und her.

Bei Stillwasser bis langsamer Strömung und Flachwasser bieten sich auch der Profi Blinker oder ein halbierter Twin-FZ sehr an.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (1. November 2022)

Ich danke euch allen für die tollen Tipps ich werde mal den Angelwaren Händler meines Vertrauens aufsuchen und ein bisschen Eisen shoppen ich geb euch auf jeden Fall Rückmeldung wie es geklappt hat


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

#einzelhaken

Gibt es eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein geeignetes Hakenmodell? Ich mag Drillinge nicht besonders, außerdem sammeln die im Flachen zu viel Dreck auf oder hängen fest und biegen schnell auf.

Edit: hab einen gefunden, der sollte es doch tun nehme ich an. 









						Gamakatsu LS-3424F
					

Gamakatsu LS-3424F ➽ Produkte von Gamakatsu zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: Gamakatsu LS-3424F & weitere Einzelhaken ✓  Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische Beratung ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de


----------



## bic zip (2. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> #einzelhaken
> 
> Gibt es eine konkrete Empfehlung für ein geeignetes Hakenmodell? Ich mag Drillinge nicht besonders, außerdem sammeln die im Flachen zu viel Dreck auf oder hängen fest und biegen schnell auf.
> 
> ...



Kenne die Haken nicht aber sehen stabil aus mit großem Öhr.

Etwas weiter unten auf der Seite kannst du dir eine 1:1 pdf Datei runterladen, um die perfekte Größe für einen Blinker auszuwählen.









						7234 - Mangrove Inline
					

Der Mangrove Inline Hook wurde entwickelt, um Hardbaits zwischen 60 und 120mm auszustatten • Features: • - Vanadium Wire • -  Super Long Needle Sharp-Spitze • - Micro Barb • Coastal PTFE-Beschichtung, für eine um bis zu 50% gesteigerte Penetrationsgeschwindigkeit und für eine hervorragende...




					vmchaken.de


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

Der Owner S 61 ist auch blinkertauglich und wird zB von Mefo Anglern gern benutzt.


----------



## Mescalero (2. November 2022)

Super bic zip und Professor Tinca , vielen Dank!


----------



## dreampike (2. November 2022)

Ich bestücke (nicht nur) meine FZ schon seit vielen Jahren mit Einzelhaken. Der mit Abstand fängigste Haken ist der Tiemco 600SP. Nicht ganz billig, aber durch die leichte Verschränkung hakt er sich in der Regel von alleine im Maulwinkel, man braucht kaum noch anzuschlagen. Auch ohne den von mir meist angedrückten Widerhaken hält er sehr gut und läßt sich leicht wieder entfernen.







Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


dreampike schrieb:


> Der mit Abstand fängigste Haken ist der Tiemco 600SP.


Was für Tarpon gut ist, sollte auch für Hecht was taugen.

Da würde ich mich auf Wolfgangs Expertise schon verlassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. November 2022)

Der Mangrove Inline nützt für Blinker gar nichts - das ist ein Inline-Haken für Wobbler, der bei einem Blinker dann quer liegt. 

Wie eben bei allen Inline Singles (der Name ist da Programm). Sieht man sehr deutlich am senkrecht stehenden Öhr auf dem Bild.

@ Mescalero:

Der von Dir genannte Gamakatsu mit quer liegendem Öhr (!!!) tut es völlig. Verwende ich in allen erhältlichen Größen.

Wer Brutal-EHs für Blinker braucht, kann auch einfach dickdrahtige Trailerhooks für Spinnerbaits verwenden. Gummisicherung entfernen und ran an den Blinker.

Bekommt man auch mit XXXH-Gerät nicht aufgebogen.

Für ein normales Hecht-Setup bis XH aber unnötig.


----------



## angler1996 (2. November 2022)

als Einzelhaken:








						Gamakatsu Haken LS-3423
					

Gamakatsu Haken LS-3423 ➽ Produkte von Gamakatsu zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: Gamakatsu Haken LS-3423 & weitere Einzelhaken ✓  Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische Beratung ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de
				




geht gut an Spinnern und Blinkern


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. November 2022)

Auch das ist ein Inline Single, der an einem Blinker quer liegt.

Bei Spinnern ist das egal - nicht aber bei Blinkern: Wenn da der Haken querliegt, gibt es a) mehr Fehlbisse und b) kann sich das Laufverhalten verändern.


----------



## bic zip (2. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der Mangrove Inline nützt für Blinker gar nichts - das ist ein Inline-Haken für Wobbler, der bei einem Blinker dann quer liegt.


 
Stimmt natürlich, das habe ich nicht Zuende gedacht.


----------



## jkc (3. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Owner S 61 ist auch blinkertauglich und wird zB von Mefo Anglern gern benutzt.


Geil, die Dinger sind ja sogar erfreulich günstig


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. November 2022)

VMC Salmon Siwash wäre auch noch ne Möglichkeit.

Ebenfalls sehr stabil, aber nicht ganz so dickdrahtig wie große Spinnerbait-Trailerhooks.

Haben allerdings ne Permasteel-Beschichtung fürs Salzwasser - das ist evtl. nicht jedermanns Sache.

https://vmchaken.de/products/salmon-siwash

Was mich wundert: Auf der VMC-Page sind die trotz Größen-PDF mit größeren Größen nur bis 1/0 in der Tabelle gelistet. 

Ich habe welche bis 5/0 - evtl. sind die ab 2/0 in D nicht mehr erhältlich?

Mein Kauf liegt allerdings schon diverse Jahre zurück.


----------



## jkc (3. November 2022)

No fucking way


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> No fucking way


What the "devle "


----------



## Mescalero (7. November 2022)

Man lässt sich ja gerne mal inspirieren und probiert was Neues aus - ich habe mich mit einer Auswahl an Abu Tobys eingedeckt und heute kurz am Bach ausprobiert. 

Ein schwarzer und ein blau-silberner in 15g brachten je einen mittleren Barsch. Zwei schwarze Effzetts je einen ca. 50cm Hecht und zwei weitere Bisse, die aber nicht hängenbleiben wollten. 

Das Laufverhalten der Tobys ist schon krass! Je langsamer desto besser.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. November 2022)

Na also, funzt doch - willkommen im Toby-Club  

Der EH wirkt sich da positiv auf die Lebendigkeit des Laufverhaltens aus - die Blinker reagieren dann für meinen Geschmack viel sensibler als mit Drilling.

Auch gut in puncto langsame Führungsmöglichkeit - die brauchen dann nicht viel Tempo, um ordentlich zu arbeiten.

Die Dinger ruhig auch mal (langsam) twitchen, geht damit prima.

Mir scheint aber, der EH ist falschrum montiert ---> die Hakenspitze sollte auf der unlackierten Blinker-Innenseite bzw. "innerhalb der Wölbung" sein. Das reduziert Hänger - vor allem, wenn man die Dinger auch mal absichtlich mit Grundkontakt führt.

Das Bild kann aber auch täuschen.


----------



## bic zip (7. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Man lässt sich ja gerne mal inspirieren und probiert was Neues aus - ich habe mich mit einer Auswahl an Abu Tobys eingedeckt und heute kurz am Bach ausprobiert.
> 
> Ein schwarzer und ein blau-silberner in 15g brachten je einen mittleren Barsch. Zwei schwarze Effzetts je einen ca. 50cm Hecht und zwei weitere Bisse, die aber nicht hängenbleiben wollten.
> 
> Das Laufverhalten der Tobys ist schon krass! Je langsamer desto besser.



Hattest du (vermehrt) Fehlbisse wegen dem Hakenöhr?
Steht ja längs und nicht quer.


----------



## Mescalero (7. November 2022)

Fehlbisse gab es nicht, nur ausgespuckte Köder bei den Effzetts. 

Aber auf die richtigrumme Montage der Haken habe ich trotteligerweise überhaupt nicht geachtet. Wird natürlich umgehend nachgeholt.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. November 2022)

Was für Haken sind das denn? Die Gamakatsu?


----------



## bic zip (7. November 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Fehlbisse gab es nicht, nur ausgespuckte Köder bei den Effzetts.
> 
> Aber auf die richtigrumme Montage der Haken habe ich trotteligerweise überhaupt nicht geachtet. Wird natürlich umgehend nachgeholt.



Wieso, wer fängt hat Recht.


----------



## Mescalero (8. November 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Was für Haken sind das denn? Die Gamakatsu?


Ich habe beide probiert, die Abus haben Owner bekommen.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (8. November 2022)

Heute ist es endlich soweit 





Ich hab es Endlich zum Blech shopen geschafft Ich bin nach eingehender Beratung erstmal bei 16er Effzett in den Standartfarben gelandet und hab zusätzlich noch nen Colonel von Balzer eingepackt.
Jetzt wird noch Vorfach gebastelt der Rucksack gepackt und dann geht es zum Testen.


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Besser nein.
> Der Effzett geht eigentlich immer während der Heintz mit seiner lahmen Aktion weitaus weniger Bisse bringt.



Dem muss ich widersprechen!! Der (dünnblechige!!!) Heintz ist für andere Situationen als der Effzett. Den Heintz kannst du im flachen wesentlich langsamer fischen, als den Effzett. Hier hat er seine Stärken...ähnlich wie die Profiblinker...das ist kein entweder Effzett oder Heintz, sondern ein Effzett und Heintz...


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Ich habe aus dem örtlichen Angelladen einen sehr vielversprechenden dünnblechigen Kandidaten für meine meistens flachen Gefilde gefunden: Den Kuusamo Räsanen 90mm/14 Gramm...ich denke, der hat viel Potential...


----------



## Mescalero (8. November 2022)

Effzett Sondermodell "Werner" (für Karpfen)


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. November 2022)

vermesser schrieb:


> Den Heintz kannst du im flachen wesentlich langsamer fischen, als den Effzett.



Dann lieber einen Effzett schneller kurbeln. Den Heintz mögen meine Hechte nicht.


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. November 2022)

Was sind eigentlich eure liebsten Farben / Dekore für die jeweiligen Blinker?

Ich habe ja noch nicht viel gefangen, allerdings meistens auf goldene Blinker. (ausschließlich Barsche)


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (8. November 2022)

So kurze Tour beendet Lehrgeld bezahlt. Vier mitgenommen zwei wieder zuhause angekommen. Es war wohl nicht die beste Idee beim ersten Mal Blinkern Kids und Hund mitzunehmen.
Trotzdem habe ich viel positives vom Wasser mitgenommen.
Ich muss sagen das der Effzett wirklich schön läuft und mir diese Art des Angelns wesentlich mehr liegt als mit Gufis.
Fischkontakt hatte ich keinen hatte ich in dem Zeitfenster aber auch wirklich nicht mit gerechnet. Ich werde die Tage nochmal Abends mit dem Blinker losziehen mal sehen ob da mehr geht.

Gruß Karacho_Kurt


----------



## jkc (8. November 2022)

Lol, ich weiß ja was gleich passiert; Jemand kommt und sagt unter den und den Bedingungen Gold, dann und dann Silber.
Aber naja, beides blinkt, beides fängt, Dekor beim Blinker halte ich für noch viel unwichtiger als ohnehin schon. Ich würde mich vielleicht noch einlassen auf ne Unterscheidung zwischen dunkel/ matt/ schwarz/ nicht reflektierend und reflektierend. Alles darüber hinaus halte ich für Hokuspokus.

Grüße


----------



## vermesser (8. November 2022)

Ich würde sagen, dass matt besser ist als hochglänzend...fertig...silber, gold oder kupfer ist wohl egal.


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (9. November 2022)

Also meine lieben gestern Abend bzw. Nacht war ich noch mal am Fluss und hab die Spinnrute gequält.
Mein Fazit ist das Blinkern liegt mir wesentlich mehr wie das zupfen von Gummifischen.
Ich hab zwar meinen letzten FZ auch zurück lassen müssen dieser landete allerdings in einem Baum der weit über das Wasser ragte. Die Gummifische die ich gestern Abend auch probiert habe sind alle samt im Wasser geblieben.
Die 16g Bleche laufen wirklich gut und kommen bei nem Meter Wassertiefe auch nicht mit der fiesen Steinpackung in Berührung. Für richtig flache Bereiche ist der Colonel auch ne Wucht da man ihn locker 20cm unter der Oberfläche führen kann.
Bevor mein FZ auf nimmer wieder sehen im Baum verschwand hatte ich auch noch nen Ordentlichen anpacker der aber leider nicht hängen geblieben ist.
Alles in allem Werte ich den gestrigen Tag rein vom Lerneffekt als Erfolg auch wenn ich jetzt neues Blech besorgen muss.
Wenn es klappt versuche ich es die Tage mit dem Colonel noch einmal an den alten Schleusenbecken dort kann ich aber nur Tags da dort ein Nachtangelverbot herrscht.

Gruß Max


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Was sind eigentlich eure liebsten Farben / Dekore für die jeweiligen Blinker?
> 
> Ich habe ja noch nicht viel gefangen, allerdings meistens auf goldene Blinker. (ausschließlich Barsche)


Ich fische am liebsten die Silber / Gold Variante. Blinkt am schönsten


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (9. November 2022)

So richtige Dekore, realistische Schuppenmuster usw. Halte ich bei Blinkern auch für Blödsinn. Bilde mir aber zum Beispiel schon ein, dass ein rein silberner Blinker in klarem Wasser schlechter fängt als z b. Ein messingfarbener. Es kann auch einfach zu viel Blinken und dann eventuell den Scheucheffekt haben, den ich schon mal angesprochen habe. Obs aber wirklich so ist, weiss ich nicht. Alles nur Gefühlssache


----------



## Taxidermist (9. November 2022)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> dass ein rein silberner Blinker in klarem Wasser schlechter fängt als z b. Ein messingfarbener.


Genau deshalb fische ich an meinem klaren Baggersee am liebsten den Kupferfarbenen.



> Es kann auch einfach zu viel Blinken und dann eventuell den Scheucheffekt haben, den ich schon mal angesprochen habe. Obs aber wirklich so ist, weiss ich nicht. Alles nur Gefühlssache



Ist so!
Man kann diesen übertriebenen Glitzer Effekt übrigens sehr leicht "dimmen", unter zur Hilfenahme von etwas Stahlwolle.
Deshalb habe ich auch keine Probleme angelaufene, oder angerostete Blinker zu verwenden, solange sich dies nicht auch auf die Haken bezieht.

Jürgen


----------



## rhinefisher (9. November 2022)

Gummifische sind warscheinlich die fängigsten Köder, aber Blinker sind meine absoluten Lieblinge.
Nichts ist so universell und so variantenreich zu führen.
Dürfte ich bloß einen einzigen Köder besitzen, wäre es wohl der 16gr FZ.
Am erfolgreichsten war ich mit dem Toby, wobei dieser eben auch ein spezieller Salmonidenblinker ist und ich halt viel auf Forellen gefischt habe.
Ebenfalls sehr gut ist der Profiblinker; im Stillwasser auf kurze Distanz ein echter Bringer.
Vom Gewicht her das Gegenteil des Profiblinkers ist der Sölvkroken Spesial - der ist sehr schwer und man kommt tief runter.... .





						Sølvkroken - Fiskelukke
					

Sølvkroken Sølvkroken har utviklet fiskeutstyr i snart 90 år! Vi har alt du trenger til fisketuren, de beste tipsene og de gode historiene.




					www.fiskelukke.no
				



Was ich aber am liebsten fische, und was den Toby ziehmlich verdrängt hat, ist der Möresilda. Damit auf Rapfen oder am Meer auf alles, macht mir einfach nur Spaß.


----------



## Mescalero (27. Dezember 2022)

Beim Rumräumen und Wühlen fiel mir gestern ein giftgrüner Welsblinker in die Hände, von dem ich überhaupt nicht wusste, dass ich ihn habe. War nie im Einsatz und ist von Madcat. Auf der anderen Seite steht groß und deutlich "Effzett". Die Form erinnert an den Heintz, er ist aber mit 90 Gramm erheblich schwerer.

Ich bin dann gleich mal zum See gefahren, der Wissenschaft wegen. Interessantes Phänomen am Wasser: es waren ein Heintz, der besagte grüne und ein klassischer Effzett in 60g dabei. Obwohl der Madcat deutlich schmaler und 50% schwerer als der Effzett ist, läuft er flacher. Ich gebe zu, das ergibt keinen Sinn. Die einzige sinnvolle Erklärung, die mir einfällt, ist die relativ stark gewölbte Form. Vielleicht bremst das stärker als die verhältnismäßig größere Fläche des originalen Effzett. 

Gefangen wurde übrigens nichts.


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Dezember 2022)

Habe den Eindruck mit Blinkern wird farblich nicht annährend so viel experimentiert wie mit Gummiködern. Meist sind sie einfarbig silber, kupfer oder golden. Warum eigentlich?
Ich verwende z. B. gern schwarze Köder oder welche mit starken Farbkontrasten.
Man doch einfach selber mit Nagellack, wasserfesten Stiften oder Sprühlack pimpen. Man kann Augen aufkleben und den Haken schmücken.
Hat hier jemand was selbstgemachtes in der Richtung zum Ansehen?


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Habe den Eindruck mit Blinkern wird farblich nicht annährend so viel experimentiert wie mit Gummiködern. Fast immer sind sie silber. Warum eigentlich?


Weils funktioniert...
Meiner Erfahrung nach verabschieden sich Lackierungen ohnehin in absehbarer Zeit. Inzwischen gibt´s aber ja auch auf dem deutschen Markt einige Anbieter.
Eppinger hat schon ne ganze Weile eine gute Farbauswahl:


			eppinger dardevle black - Google Suche
		


Abu Atom gibts auch farbig solange ich ihn kenne:








						Atom, Blinker
					

Der breite, wellenförmige Blinker sorgt für eine langsame und unregelmäßige Sch...



					www.sportfishtackle.de
				




Grüße


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Dezember 2022)

Aber Effzett und Heintz im "Basisdesign" scheinen mir hierzulande die meistverwendeten.


----------



## jkc (27. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Weils funktioniert...




Ich habe die Tage tatsächlich ganz, ganz unten in ner Krimskrams-Kiste nen Heintz gefunden, auf den ich bisher nie was gefangen habe und den ich auch nicht für nen guten Blinker halte, läuft und fliegt beschissen soweit ich mich erinnere, war aber schon fast 20 Jahre nicht mehr am Band.


----------



## Waidbruder (27. Dezember 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage tatsächlich ganz, ganz unten in ner Krimskrams-Kiste nen Heintz gefunden, auf den ich bisher nie was gefangen habe und den ich auch nicht für nen guten Blinker halte, läuft und fliegt beschissen soweit ich mich erinnere, war aber schon fast 20 Jahre nicht mehr am Band.


ich kam optisch nie mit diesem vorderen, eingebauten Drilling klar...


----------



## Mescalero (27. Dezember 2022)

Der ist bei mir sofort dem Saitenschneider anheim gefallen. Oder muss es Seitenschneider heißen? Egal, abgezwickt halt.


----------



## dreampike (27. Dezember 2022)

Hallo, 

früher habe ich mit dem Heintz-Blinker gut gefangen und habe aus der Zeit noch einen ansehnlichen Bestand, darunter die letzten, die von der Original-Heintz-Presse stammen. Die ist jetzt im Jagd- und Fischereimuseum in München zu bewundern. Ich mochte aber früher auch den Kopfdrilling nicht und habe ihn immer abgezwickt. 
Witzigerweise habe ich gerade letzte Woche einen zum Fischen mitgenommen, wie Du schon sagst, wirft sich beschissen und das Stahlvorfach hat sich ständig im vorderen Drilling eingehängt. Gefangen habe ich auch nichts... Also, die Presse ist im Museum wohl gut aufgehoben!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------

